# 2007 National/Regional/International Shoot Dates



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

*All of the following occurring in 2007*

January 5-7 - World Indoor Team Trials (Harrisonburg, VA)
January 18-20 - ATA Show
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, Izmar Turkey
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships, Louisville, KY
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open, Pittsburg, PA
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 31-June 3 - Pan AM/World Target Trials
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships, Leipzig, Germany
July 13-29 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - Darrington, WA
July 31 - Aug. 4 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

you can pretty well count on the first two weekends in March for NAA Indoor nationals


----------



## L Sinclair (May 24, 2005)

All of the following occurring in 2007

January 5-7 - World Indoor Team Trials (Harrisonburg, VA)
January 18-20 - ATA Show
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, Izmar Turkey
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships, Louisville, KY
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open, Pittsburg, PA
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
*May 17-20 USIACs (Illinois)*
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 31-June 3 - Pan AM/World Target Trials
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships, Leipzig, Germany
July 13-29 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - Darrington, WA
July 31 - Aug. 4 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Actually I think USIACs are the 18-22nd.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

*A Few More*

All of the following occurring in 2007

January 5-7 - World Indoor Team Trials (Harrisonburg, VA)
*January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative*
January 18-20 - ATA Show
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
B]Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - Rio Rancho, NM[/B]
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, Izmar Turkey
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships, Louisville, KY
*April 9-11 - NAA Indoor, Witchita, KS*
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open, Pittsburg, PA
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 17-20 USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 31-June 3 - Pan AM/World Target Trials
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
*June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville*
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships, Leipzig, Germany
July 13-29 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - Darrington, WA
July 31 - Aug. 4 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

April 9-11 - NAA Indoor, Witchita, KS


that is a Monday-Wednesday

seems awful late for an NAA indoor


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

List of new events was from someone else - I bet they ment March


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 5-7 - World Indoor Team Trials (Harrisonburg, VA)
January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 18-20 - ATA Show
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - Rio Rancho, NM
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Webster, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, Izmar Turkey
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open, Pittsburg, PA
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 31-June 3 - Pan AM/World Target Trials (Chula Vista, CA)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 13-29 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - Darrington, WA
July 31 - Aug. 4 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 5-7 - World Indoor Team Trials (Harrisonburg, VA)
January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 18-20 - ATA Show
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - Rio Rancho, NM
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Webster, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, Izmar Turkey
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open, Pittsburg, PA
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 31-June 3 - Pan AM/World Target Trials (Chula Vista, CA)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July *18*-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - Darrington, WA
July 31 - Aug. 4 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 5-7 - World Indoor Team Trials (Harrisonburg, VA)
January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 18-20 - ATA Show
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - Rio Rancho, NM
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Webster, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, Izmar Turkey
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open, Pittsburg, PA
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
*May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)*
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 31-June 3 - Pan AM/World Target Trials (Chula Vista, CA)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - Darrington, WA
July 31 - Aug. 4 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## cjmarcher (Oct 7, 2005)

I cant wait for vegas next year its gonna be my first time there cant wait!


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 5-7 - World Indoor Team Trials (Harrisonburg, VA)
January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 18-20 - ATA Show
*January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)*
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - Rio Rancho, NM
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Webster, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, Izmar Turkey
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open, Pittsburg, PA
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
*May 30-June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)*
May 31-June 3 - Pan AM/World Target Trials (Chula Vista, CA)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - Darrington, WA
July 31 - Aug. 4 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
*Aug. (1st week) - 3nd leg European GPX and FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)*
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 5-7 - World Indoor Team Trials (Harrisonburg, VA)
January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Webster, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 30-June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)
May 31-June 3 - Pan AM/World Target Trials (Chula Vista, CA)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
*June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)*
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - Aug. 4 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. (1st week) - 3nd leg European GPX and FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

*Lancaster Shoot*

I think the Lancaster shoot is in early January isn't it?


----------



## pbs (Feb 7, 2006)

LAS 2007 is Friday, January 26 - Sunday, January 28, 2007

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/tab.php?tab_id=32&osCsid=f1b4988daa014aa8f2e433aa74e242d4


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

It looks like the World Indoor Trials will be moving back to Texas in Jan. There was an issue with the venue in Va. 

If anyone can get a confirmation of dates and location for the World Indoor Trials, it would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 5-7 - World Indoor Team Trials (Harrisonburg, VA)
January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Webster, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
*April 1 -6 - 1st leg FITA World Cup (Korea - TBD)*
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
*May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and 2nd leg FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)*
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
*May 30-June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)*
May 31-June 3 - Pan AM/World Target Trials (Chula Vista, CA)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - Aug. 4 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
*Aug. (1st week) - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)*
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

Updated due to the announcements from the latest USA Archery Board meeting.

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 5-7 - World Indoor Team Trials (Harrisonburg, VA)
January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Webster, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 1 -6 - 1st leg FITA World Cup (Korea - TBD)
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
*April 19-22 - Pan Am/World Target Trials (Recurve only) Chula Vista*
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and 2nd leg FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
*May 11-13 - World Target Trials (Compound only) Chula Vista*
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 30-June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - Aug. 4 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. (1st week) - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
*Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)*
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)[/QUOTE]


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Hollywood, according to the NAA web site your World Indoor Team Trials new dates and location are also available (final dates of the World Cup 4th leg in Dover too).


.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

You're right Doume! Thank you!

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
*January 12 -14 - World Indoor Team Trials (Waxahachie, TX)*
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Webster, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 1 -6 - 1st leg FITA World Cup (Korea - TBD)
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
*April 19-22 - Pan Am/World Target Trials (Recurve only) (Chula Vista, CA)*
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and 2nd leg FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
*May 11-13 - World Target Trials (Compound only) (Chula Vista, CA)*
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 30-June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
Aug. (1st week) - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
*Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)*
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 12 -14 - World Indoor Team Trials (Waxahachie, TX)
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Webster, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 1 -6 - 1st leg FITA World Cup (Korea - TBD)
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 19-22 - Pan Am/World Target Trials (Recurve only) (Chula Vista, CA)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and 2nd leg FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
May 11-13 - World Target Trials (Compound only) (Chula Vista, CA)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
*May 29 -June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)*
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
*July 31 - August 4 - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)*
Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

The western and Eastern Regional Collegiate Championships had been scheduled for April 20-22... but now we'll have to see. We are working on the conflict problem.


----------



## fraxff (Nov 17, 2005)

January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 12 -14 - World Indoor Team Trials (Waxahachie, TX)
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor *(Rochester, NY)*
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 1 -6 - 1st leg FITA World Cup (Korea - TBD)
April 8th - Easter
April 12-15 - Arizona Cup (Phoenix, AZ)
April 19-22 - Pan Am/World Target Trials (Recurve only) (Chula Vista, CA)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and 2nd leg FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
May 11-13 - World Target Trials (Compound only) (Chula Vista, CA)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 29 -June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - August 4 - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*AZ Cup WRT Update*

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 12 -14 - World Indoor Team Trials (Waxahachie, TX)
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Rochester, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 1 -6 - 1st leg FITA World Cup (Korea - TBD)
April 8th - Easter
*April 11-15 - Arizona Cup-World Ranking Tournament (Phoenix, AZ) www.arizonacup.com *
April 19-22 - Pan Am/World Target Trials (Recurve only) (Chula Vista, CA)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and 2nd leg FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
May 11-13 - World Target Trials (Compound only) (Chula Vista, CA)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 29 -June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - August 4 - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 12 -14 - World Indoor Team Trials (Waxahachie, TX)
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Rochester, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 1 -6 - 1st leg FITA World Cup (Korea - TBD)
April 8th - Easter
April 11-15 - Arizona Cup-World Ranking Tournament (Phoenix, AZ) www.arizonacup.com 
*April 14 - 21 - Open National Archery Championships, Australian Junior Archery Championships, National Crossbow Championships, Australian Grand Prix, National Veterans Championships, Archers with a Disability Championships (Perth - Western Australia) www.2007opennationals.archerywa.com.au*
April 19-22 - Pan Am/World Target Trials (Recurve only) (Chula Vista, CA)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and 2nd leg FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
May 11-13 - World Target Trials (Compound only) (Chula Vista, CA)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 29 -June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - August 4 - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*July 14,15 2007 Addition*

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 12 -14 - World Indoor Team Trials (Waxahachie, TX)
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Rochester, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 1 -6 - 1st leg FITA World Cup (Korea - TBD)
April 8th - Easter
April 11-15 - Arizona Cup-World Ranking Tournament (Phoenix, AZ) www.arizonacup.com 
April 14 - 21 - Open National Archery Championships, Australian Junior Archery Championships, National Crossbow Championships, Australian Grand Prix, National Veterans Championships, Archers with a Disability Championships (Perth - Western Australia) www.2007opennationals.archerywa.com.au
April 19-22 - Pan Am/World Target Trials (Recurve only) (Chula Vista, CA)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and 2nd leg FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
May 11-13 - World Target Trials (Compound only) (Chula Vista, CA)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
May 25-27 - Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 29 -June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 14-15-Northern Regional, IN State Outdoor, Eagles Cup, Duel in the Cornfield, (Rensellear, IN)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - August 4 - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)
__________________


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Change the date of Gold Cup to end on may 28th


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 12 -14 - World Indoor Team Trials (Waxahachie, TX)
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Rochester, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 1 -6 - 1st leg FITA World Cup (Korea - TBD)
April 8th - Easter
April 11-15 - Arizona Cup-World Ranking Tournament (Phoenix, AZ) www.arizonacup.com 
April 14 - 21 - Open National Archery Championships, Australian Junior Archery Championships, National Crossbow Championships, Australian Grand Prix, National Veterans Championships, Archers with a Disability Championships (Perth - Western Australia) www.2007opennationals.archerywa.com.au
April 19-22 - Pan Am/World Target Trials (Recurve only) (Chula Vista, CA)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and 2nd leg FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
May 11-13 - World Target Trials (Compound only) (Chula Vista, CA)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
*May 25-28-* Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 29 -June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 14-15-Northern Regional, IN State Outdoor, Eagles Cup, Duel in the Cornfield, (Rensellear, IN)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - August 4 - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)
__________________


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

All of the following occurring in 2007 (and are subject to change)

January 6-7 - Iowa Pro Am - Tentative
January 12 -14 - World Indoor Team Trials (Waxahachie, TX)
January 18-20 - ATA Show
January 26-28 - 10th European Archery Tournament (Nimes, FRA)
Feb 9-11 - Vegas Shoot
Feb 24-25 - NFAA Great Lakes Sectionals
Feb 22-25 - NAA Indoor - (Rio Rancho, NM)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Tulare, CA)
Feb 23-25 National Indoor (Rochester, NY)
Mar 2-4 - National Indoor (Williamston, MI)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Harlem, GA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (College Station, TX)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Andover, MA)
March 2-4 - National Indoor (Salt Lake City, UT)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wichita, KS)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Wisconsin Rapids, WI)
March 9-11 National Indoor (Harrisonburg, VA)
March 9-11 - National Indoor (Fairbanks, AK)
March 13-17 - World Indoor Target Championships, (Izmar Turkey)
March 31 - April 1 - NFAA Indoor Championships (Louisville, KY)
April 1 -6 - 1st leg FITA World Cup (Korea - TBD)
April 8th - Easter
April 11-15 - Arizona Cup-World Ranking Tournament (Phoenix, AZ) www.arizonacup.com 
April 14 - 21 - Open National Archery Championships, Australian Junior Archery Championships, National Crossbow Championships, Australian Grand Prix, National Veterans Championships, Archers with a Disability Championships (Perth - Western Australia) www.2007opennationals.archerywa.com.au
April 19-22 - Pan Am/World Target Trials (Recurve only) (Chula Vista, CA)
April 21-22 - Stanislawski Open - (Pittsburg, PA)
April 28-29 - Texas Shootout (College Station, TX)
May 1-5 - 1st leg European GPX and 2nd leg FITA World Cup (Varese - Italy)
May 11-13 - World Target Trials (Compound only) (Chula Vista, CA)
May 17-20 (18-22?) USIACs (Illinois)
*May 25-27-* Gold Cup (Bloomfield, NJ)
May 29 -June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
July 14-15-Northern Regional, IN State Outdoor, Eagles Cup, Duel in the Cornfield, (Rensellear, IN)
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - August 4 - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*2007 Remaining Events/The Northern Outdoor is Coming!*

2007 Remaining Outdoor Events

May 29 -June 2 - 2nd leg European GPX and 3rd leg FITA World Cup (Antalya, TUR)
June 6-10 - World 3D Archery Championships, Soporon, Hungary
June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
*July 14-15-Northern Regional, IN State Outdoor, Eagles Cup, Duel in the Cornfield, (Rensellear, IN)*July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - August 4 - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*2007 Events/The Northern Outdoor is Coming!*

2007 Remaining Outdoor Events


June 22-24 - NAA National Field Tournament - (Spokane, WA)
June 28-July 1 - JOAD Nationals
June 29/July 14 - National Senior Games, Louisville
July 5-15 - World Outdoor Target Championships (Leipzig, Germany)
*July 14-15-Northern Regional, IN State Outdoor, Eagles Cup, Duel in the Cornfield, (Rensellear, IN)*
July 18-30 - Pan Am Games (Rio de Janerio, Brazil)
July 23-28 - NFAA Outdoor Nationals - (Darrington, WA)
July 31 - August 4 - 3rd leg European GPX and 4th leg FITA World Cup (Dover, GBR)
Aug. 6-11 - US National Target Championships (Colorado Springs, CO)
Aug. 23-29 Olympic Test Event (Beijing, China)
__________________


----------



## Bill Reeb (Aug 6, 2007)

Any news on the 2008 schedule. For example next national outdoor


----------



## JOADMom (Jan 27, 2005)

*2008 Shoot Dates Thread*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=538376


----------



## dajalo (Jan 24, 2006)

*S I Cup*

I would like to mention, dependent upon BOG approval, the 2008 SI Cup/******* Roundup is tentatively scheduled for June 13, 14 & 15 or June 20, 21 & 22. If everything goes as hoped, this will once again be a Jr. USAT qualifier.:RockOn:


----------

